# Looking for love...



## whitbit317 (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello,

I joined today after stalking the forums for the past month while I've been trying to research the GSD breed. I grew up with two great GSD in my home, but have never owned one myself. I've spent time around dogs my whole life and always had at least one dog. I recently moved into my first home and finally have room and time for a GSD. I've been researching breeders in my area and the breed in general, in an attempt to make an educated decision. I'm hoping someone can offer some good advice or lead me in the right direction. So, here's a little about my situation and what I'm looking for. 
I currently have one dog, a small mix breed that is 8 months old. She's the primary reason I'm waiting to add another dog. I have her in training with Sit Means Sit and I want her more concrete in her training as well as better socialized. I also have a cat, but he pretty much can handle his own. 
I live in a medium sized house with a large, fenced in yard. 
I work as a paramedic, and until recently worked for 24 hours at a time. While I was working my mother would get my current dog and baby sit. My schedule is changing to 12 hour shifts, so I will be home daily. I intend on leaving the dogs with my mother, who is home during the day. So, puppy will never be alone for extended periods of time. 
My current dog is crate trained and I have a crate from a previous dog that will fit the new puppy. 
I've helped raise 5 different puppies, so I'm experienced with potty training and all the puppy problems that come along with a new puppy. 
I'm looking for a family pet, but also interested in obedience training at the very least. Sit Means Sit does amazing work and I intend on enrolling the puppy in their training as well. 
I don't necessarily _need_ a dog of a certain breeding, but I've found myself drawn to the working line or DDR dogs. My concern is that I don't want a dog with such high drive or intensity that it cannot be socialized with other dogs or people. I take my current dog to the dog park several times a week, and she pretty much goes everywhere with me, I'd like to continue this. 
Color isn't a deal breaker for me, but I am more attracted to the saddle back black and tan variation. I don't really care for the way the show line dogs look with the dramatic slope though. From what I've seen it's rare to find that color variation among the DDR lines so, I'm willing to budge on that. 
Sorry I've been so long winded. I'm just in search of any good information or advice that you guys might be able to offer me. 
Some of the breeders I've been looking at and talking with are 
Sudenblick and Germelhaus


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to the forum!

We need to be very careful when looking into breeders, so many poor ones. Make sure you really look thru --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...nk-how-tell-good-breeder-website-bad-one.html and -->http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html


----------

